# Traveling Alone no plan, got some questions!



## ColtenSloan

Hey my names Colten and i am planning on traveling to aussie in March, april at the very latest! 
I'm getting the working holiday visa probably going to pay for it shortly.
But does anyone have any suggestions about getting the visa, and an arrival package? or a good way to go about making sure everything is smooth for the first few days till i get my head together.
I am 21 years old male from Canada.

ANYONE ELSE TRAVELING ALONE AROUND THIS TIME?? MARCH2011

also i plan to do any sort of work from fruit picking to whatever, drink some beers, meet some lovely ladies, and have the time of my life.

if anyone else has a good plan fill me in, im clueless and going to be nervous and alone but i am veryy excited!!!
what types, and how much clothing and money should i bring
Canadian/US/AUS dollars $$$$$


----------



## Wanderer

I'll have put your thread in the travel section for you and a few threads there that could give you some ideas on where work will be, cheap travelling ideas etc. 
Some people go for packages but it is not really necessary as doing a WHV online is easy enough for most as is doing stuff like opening a bank account and geting a TFN and you can use sites like BUG - the Backpackers' Ultimate guide to budget travel in Australia , Hostels Worldwide - Online Bookings, Ratings and Reviews or even YHA Australia Hostels - YHA Australia to book yourself a bed in a hostel for a few days to a week which is what most people do and a good way to meet other people doing similar things and maybe even get a travelling buddy who has similar thoughts to yourself.
Money can go pretty quickly if you do not budget and get some work quick enough and so the more you have the better, $300/w being a bare minimum to budget on and good living, trips and drinking being all upwards from there.
Clothes wise, March/April is still warm enough down south but it'll start too cool off heading to late April and into May so what you bring in the way of clothing I suppose will depend on how often you want to do laundry [ yep no mum to do it ] and how smelly you and those around you can put up with.
Probably a good idea about May/June to consider heading to more northern parts where weather will still be good and perhaps more chance of work.


----------



## tomau

Break a leg and happy trails.

Cheers


----------



## MKDave

ColtenSloan said:


> ANYONE ELSE TRAVELING ALONE AROUND THIS TIME?? MARCH2011


Hey Colten

I'm travelling from England and my flight's booked for April 17th so will be setting foot in Melbourne on April 19th.

I too am travelling alone. I know I'll be nervous come the time I fly but gotta look at it positively. I've saved a few quid already but know I need more by the time I leave but just want to spend first month relaxing then find work and get some money.

I'm sorting my Visa etc this week and cannot wait now!

Hope it all goes smoothly for you mate but if there's anything I can do just shout. Then I'll get wanderer to help us


----------



## Dexter

Guys, if you have accommodation and enough savings, there is nothing to be afraid of in here. Hope you indeed have the time of your life down under.


----------



## CradleMtn

Colten,
You will have a ball!! two of my children are now in Big White Canada for winter, and they did not have a clue either!
As wanderer said, starting off in a hostel is a great way to meet fellow travellers.

You will have a fantastic time!
Frank


----------



## rpcarnell

I could go to Australia right now, alone, then, I have $500 to spare.

But I am in PTY (Panama City), and I am sure a plane ticket from here to Australia isn't exactly cheap.


----------

